# my pup has a huge tongue lol



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

We went for a long walk today, and it was really hot out so she was really tired on the car ride home which made me realize how big her tongue is haha


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Those are GREAT Pics!!!!! Very funny and very cute!!:clap:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG.......It is huge!...LMAO

It looks like a paddle....LOL


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

bigger than her head


----------



## oreostallion (Jun 30, 2009)

My girls tongue isn't as big as yours but its close!


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

Seriously that tounge looks bigger than normal, :clap: GOOD BOY!!!!!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

she could row a boat with that thing lol!! cute


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

aww, that's cute! Def. a big tongue there.


----------

